# My first guppy fry ----- 8-21-2007



## mcdanielnc89 (Jun 7, 2007)

* Hello, *
*My guppy had some fry at around 11:00 am when I was getting up this morning. I actually got to watch her have some... I counted 10. One was in the main tank which I think has been eaten and another never came out of a ball form. So that leaves me 8. She still looks like she has some inside of her though as her gravid spot is dark still. HOw long does it usually take for her to drop all of her fry and should I go ahead and take her out of the breeding net?*
*Thanks,*
*Nathaniel*


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2007)

IME, the females never lose the gravid spot. they always have it unless they have all the fry they can and their no male in the tank. is this her first time having fry that youknow of? when i first got my female, she only had 2 fry but every time after that she kept having more. she eventually got to where she was having upwards of 40 fry. i would keep her in the net for about 2 or so hours after she drops her first one depending on how big she is. if she's really ginormous, leave her in there longer. they usally finish pretty quickly.


----------



## mcdanielnc89 (Jun 7, 2007)

ok.. well.. I'd say she's done.. She has been in there since 11 am.. It's now 6 pm.. LOL.. She's had no more since... So.. I'm guessing she's done.. This is he first I've known her to have ans she isn't a very old guppy so. LOL...


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

Congratulations on your new addition. If must be exciting to watch a fish give birth.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2007)

congrats then!! what color is she and what color was the dad? good luck with raising them. what are you planning on feeding them? believe me, you'll be getting more soon...lol they have fry every month or so. mine had them every 4th sunday of the month for like 4 months or something. letme tell you...i had alot of fry...lol i was feeding them to everything i own...lol even my tetras were eating the newbornes...lol


----------



## mcdanielnc89 (Jun 7, 2007)

Well, I have a total of nine...

No idea which one is the dad.. HAHA.. She is a pretty one.. 

Here's a pic..








Funny thing.. They all got out in the main tank.. LOL.. took be about TWO HOURS to catch them .. LOL...


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2007)

nice female...are they all just fancy guppies or do you have a whole bunch of different colors?


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

That guppy is very pretty im hoping to get my very first guppy fry ever sometime too.


----------



## Mishy (Feb 1, 2006)

Its funny how snakeskin guppies have hit the mainstream LFS's.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

why???????????????????


----------



## mcdanielnc89 (Jun 7, 2007)

Hmm. They are all fancy guppys but theier different colors as well.> LOL..

I jsut had another female drop tonight.. She dropped around 18-20...


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

Wow soon youll be up to your neck in guppy fry


----------



## Steve155 (Aug 28, 2007)

lol my friend has the same problem... to many guppy fry. I told him i would always accept them in my tank =)


----------

